# Solved: Help to repartition external USB drive



## Arithmomaniac (Sep 1, 2006)

I tried to use the GParted in the Ubuntu LiveCD to partition a USB hard drive I got into two. It said that it, somehow, was a boot drive, and after I unmounted it, let me create a partition in it.

Oops! It created a 5 GB partition. The drive is 40 GB. Ubuntu/GParted is refusing to let me touch the other 35 GB to format it. And if I use a diagnostic CD, it may not have USB support.

How should I go about formatting my USB hard drive to bring it back to 40 GB (or better yet, two partitions - 5/35 GB?)

If you want more G-Parted-centric information, this was cross-posted (with less haste) here.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If GParted won't allow you any changes, try:

Partitioning Tools-->

Free:

Gparted LiveCD
Parted Magic
XP Recovery Console CD image (Create and delete partitions with diskpart.exe)
Partition Logic
Ranish Partition Manager
Cute Partition Manager

Shareware:

Paragon Partition Manager
Paragon Hard Disk Manager
Terabyte BootIt NG
Acronis Disk Director
V-Com (Avanquest) Partition Commander
EASEUS Partition Manager
7Tools Partition Manager
Spotmau Partition Genius

At least one of them should allow you to remove the aprtitions so you can start over.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

If you do the old fashion way, use cfdisk or fdisk in terminal, create the partition first, reboot to validate the partition table, then after a reboot format the partition you will find it works every time.


----------

